# DC hub

## Highlands

What is the best Linux Software for running a DC hub server?

----------

## To

DC= Direct Connect?

Tó

----------

## Highlands

exacly what I mean  :Smile: 

----------

## MechanicalTurk

Well, if you're looking for something in portage, there's /net-p2p/dchub, which is written by the same guys that wrote dctc (Direct Connect Text Client) I haven't tried it myself, but I've found dctc to be a quality piece of software.

----------

## Deedook

dchub is.. hum... let's say.. probably the least bad alternative. Both dctc, dc_gui and dchub has many 'unwanted features'. An alternative to dchub is opendchub, but since i havn't tested it, I don't know anything about it. As far as I know, dctc, dc_gui and dchub probably needs to be reenginered.... but as it is beta versions, they work relatively well.

----------

## lysergicacid

 *Quote:*   

> dchub is.. hum... let's say.. probably the least bad alternative. Both dctc, dc_gui and dchub has many 'unwanted features'. An alternative to dchub is opendchub, but since i havn't tested it, I don't know anything about it. As far as I know, dctc, dc_gui and dchub probably needs to be reenginered.... but as it is beta versions, they work relatively well

 

i found dchub to be a mjor pain it doesnt seem to want to remember settings u set in its database so when u reboot the hubs names back to noname and all the settings r gone - prolly just me though , allthough opendchub on the other hand is good u can use the verlihub software under linux too u can find some scripts for opendchub here http://gifu.sytes.net

i found opendchub to be the best but then i never bothered with velihub once i'd got that up and running

----------

## lysergicacid

i take it back what i said opendchub isnt the best in my opinion its verlihub, they seem to be working much harder on that plus it wastes less bandwidth and all the configs stored in a mysql database.

 thats just my opinion tho other ppl will prolly say opendchub is better

----------

## avbauwel

 *lysergicacid wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> i found dchub to be a mjor pain it doesnt seem to want to remember settings u set in its database so when u reboot the hubs names back to noname and all the settings r gone - prolly just me though ...
> 
> 

 

Not just you..  I had thesame problem.. But in the end I got it fixed..  :Smile: 

dchub needs to be started as root due to the port 411 being used..  After the initial startup you can (and standard will) change the process owner.  When the process owner is changed, the process can no longer write to the /etc/dchub/dchub.conf.db file!  This means the settings do not get stored at all, just used in memory.

The solution is pretty easy chmod 777 /etc/dchub/dchub.conf.db did the trick!  :Smile: 

Reported this as an ebuild bug: 52146

----------

## Deedook

Searched the forums and found this old thread.... at the time when I wrote my last post in this thread, dchub was probably the least bad alternative, and the db-issue wasn't that hard to figure out, was it ;) Since then, much has happend with not least verlihub, which is now the best hubsoft, as many others also has realized. dchub is not beeing maintained, and will probably dissapear in total. Just wanted to clearify things :)

----------

## lysergicacid

still thinks verlihub should be in portage  :Sad:  ........

----------

